# Post pics of your Tupperdor



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks to Cigary I now have a much better handle on the concept of a tupperdor! Gary = the man! 

That said, post up pics of your tupperdor. I'm just curious to see the tupperdor size, layout, humidification, hygrometer mounting, etc ... pretty much whatever info you're willing to post up about your setup ... anything and everything.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Subscribed. I've been curious about what people are doing as well. I just have a 5-pack of Acid Kuba Kuba's in a ziploc container with a Montecristo Humi-stik and a thin piece of spanish cedar I took out of the bottom of a cigar box.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

This is what I use in the truck...aint much but it works for me. It has several pieces of sp cedar & have HF beads in it now. The beads help alot in keeping rh fairly steady....


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's mine. It's not a temp or anything, it's my permanent humidor, affectionately termed the ghetto-dor. Quick question: how important is it to have cedar strips in there? I have some but I never put them in there because I wasn't sure if I should dampen them first or not.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> how important is it to have cedar strips in there?


The spanish cedar will help regulate the RH for. It absorbs the moisture and helps hold it when you open it up and decide what you're going burn next.
Although with a clear one, you can make that decision easier until you start getting 2 and 3 rows in there.

Has a nice aroma also.......


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

swingerofbirches said:


> Thanks to Cigary I now have a much better handle on the concept of a tupperdor! Gary = the man!
> 
> That said, post up pics of your tupperdor. I'm just curious to see the tupperdor size, layout, humidification, hygrometer mounting, etc ... pretty much whatever info you're willing to post up about your setup ... anything and everything.


Thanks Charlie...good luck on filling that sucker up as the money you saved from not buying a regular humidor you can apply towards smokes. It's a beautiful thing.:mod:



ejgarnut said:


> This is what I use in the truck...aint much but it works for me. It has several pieces of sp cedar & have HF beads in it now. The beads help alot in keeping rh fairly steady....


Yep...this is what it looks like for sure. I keep the entire bottom of the RubberMaid in cedar and then put the smokes on top and then put a mesh bag of HF beads...will throw in a pillow as well and it works like a charm.



Dan-Hur said:


> Here's mine. It's not a temp or anything, it's my permanent humidor, affectionately termed the ghetto-dor. Quick question: how important is it to have cedar strips in there? I have some but I never put them in there because I wasn't sure if I should dampen them first or not.


Ghetto-dor=LOL. Hey, it works and that's the main thing. As was answered above the cedar helps regulate the RH and if you can lay the sheets where it covers the bottom of the tupperware/rubbermaid it lays a great foundation for your gars. Don't dampen the cedar esp. in tupperware as that will breed bad things in there. Tupperware is a sealed environment that should be opened at least once a week to air out but don't get anxious if it's left for a few weeks. I'd put in pics of mine but they would look exactly like the above photo. Nice work! Now go spend all that money you are saving on more important things like cigars.:bounce:

PS The thing I like about the tupperador is that you can see thru it and are able to see your RH with the hygrometer to relieve your anxiety and know your "boys" are resting comfortably in there.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright, thanks. Guess I'll go throw those strips in there, then.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I have two of these


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Dan-Hur said:


> Here's mine. It's not a temp or anything, it's my permanent humidor, affectionately termed the ghetto-dor. Quick question: how important is it to have cedar strips in there? I have some but I never put them in there because I wasn't sure if I should dampen them first or not.


Since they're just there to help regulate humidity, it would hurt to wipe them down with a distilled water dampened sponge before putting them in. That will help keep them from drawing the moisture out of your humidifier.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

only used it for a short period of time. about a week. Stayed in low 60s for the duration though with only the cedar and cigars in it.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Little bit unorganized at the moment from playing with my new humi, but it works well. It's just a foam cooler box.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

When you say it should be opened every few days, what do you mean? Just to get fresh air inside? For what purpose? If the rh is stable, why mess with it? I'm not doubting there is a reason, I just can't seem to figure it out on my own. I'd like to know because I am very interested in building a tupperdor or coolerdor and I constantly see that mentioned.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

From what I understand, it's to keep the air fresh. Even the best humidors don't have completely airtight seals, but tupperware is (supposed to be) totally airtight.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

There are many people on here smarter than me who may chime in, but I'll give it a shot.

The wood on a humidor is a porous (breathable) material, it may be slow but it does allow the exchange of air. By nature cigars give off ammonia, so in a wooden humidor it allows the ammonia to dissipate. Plastic is not as porous and the seal is much more air tight. So it would allow the ammonia to remain in the tupperdor, by bupring it every now and again it allows fresh air in, and ammonia out.


But..... There is another thought on this

A very respected member here Cigary, suggests that you leave the lid tightly closed on three sides. But to leave the fourth side a little ajar, still resting on the plastic but not pushed down tightly. This is to allow the gas to exchange. I took his advice and did this, to this point I have noticed no ammonia buildup.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> There are many people on here smarter than me who may chime in, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> The wood on a humidor is a porous (breathable) material, it may be slow but it does allow the exchange of air. By nature cigars give off ammonia, so in a wooden humidor it allows the ammonia to dissipate. Plastic is not as porous and the seal is much more air tight. So it would allow the ammonia to remain in the tupperdor, by bupring it every now and again it allows fresh air in, and ammonia out.
> 
> ...


That makes perfect sense. I had completely forgotten the ammonia issue. With the 4th side slightly ajar, do you find any issues with the Rh?

I have room in my office for two matching 20 counts. I have decided that I will purchase no more than that. The rest of the stash will go in a nice cooler/tupperdor stored neatly in a closet. I have learned the lesson of our fellow BOTLs that now own as many humis as my kids have toys. Coolers seem to make great, inexpensive storage for the stuff that you don't need constant access to.

Oh this slippery slope... At least I haven't been to cbid yet...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

clintgeek said:


> That makes perfect sense. I had completely forgotten the ammonia issue. With the 4th side slightly ajar, do you find any issues with the Rh?
> 
> I have room in my office for two matching 20 counts. I have decided that I will purchase no more than that. The rest of the stash will go in a nice cooler/tupperdor stored neatly in a closet. I have learned the lesson of our fellow BOTLs that now own as many humis as my kids have toys. Coolers seem to make great, inexpensive storage for the stuff that you don't need constant access to.
> 
> Oh this slippery slope... At least I haven't been to cbid yet...


Follow me, Clint...CBID is a wonderful place filled with Rainbows and Unicorns and little baby puppies...and a money tree.:banana::banana:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Per Gary's advice, I sealed 3 corners of my newly assembled tupperdor and left the fourth corner loose and my rh appears to have stabalized right at 70%. I still need to get some more cedar sheets in there, but doing that should bring my rh down to a more comfortable 65%. 

Gary, I need to go to the cbid you go to ... LOL


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

clintgeek said:


> That makes perfect sense. I had completely forgotten the ammonia issue. With the 4th side slightly ajar, do you find any issues with the Rh?
> 
> I have room in my office for two matching 20 counts. I have decided that I will purchase no more than that. The rest of the stash will go in a nice cooler/tupperdor stored neatly in a closet. I have learned the lesson of our fellow BOTLs that now own as many humis as my kids have toys. Coolers seem to make great, inexpensive storage for the stuff that you don't need constant access to.
> 
> Oh this slippery slope... At least I haven't been to cbid yet...


Humidity seems to stay very stable. In fact more stable than my actual humidor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

teedles915 said:


> Humidity seems to stay very stable. In fact more stable than my actual humidor.


Ain't it something? I find my TupperWare/RubberMaids do the same as I have 4 regular humis and althought they keep RH pretty well with the beads I kinda wish I had all that money back I spent on em and could buy about a dozen boxes of CC's.


----------



## BCShak (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## MS Vol (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there any type of seasoning procedure for a tupperdor or can you just throw a humidification device (hf beads, pillow) in, let the rh build, and then put sticks in? My 50 count (less than a month old) humidor is bursting at the seams already so I'm thinking about working up a tupperdor.


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been using a tupperdor for about a month now, and I really like it for the price and convenience. The only problem I have though is that my rh fluxuates from 63-70%. for the most part, it stays between 65-68% but I've noticed when temperature in my house goes up so does humidity. I've got loads of SC in there, and I was wondering if there was anything else I should try? I use a little humidifier I got from a B&M that has these gel like beads in it. The humidifier is supposed to keep it at 70% but it fluxuates greatly. I noticed it balanced out a little better when I also put a boveda pack that was 67%. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

here is mine, i have another one the same size but am using it as a boveda recharge container and i have another one half the size for infused/flavored smokes. and a 50ct humi as well.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Did not want to start a new thread so i found this one and here ..... we........ go......

This is my smaller set with the smokes that i intend to smoke in the near future I have a bigger set up(like the one fuzzy has) where i put my bulk and bundles. nothing major but it keeps me happy!

enjoy
View attachment 68942
View attachment 68944


As you can see no humidity device at all during the summer heat. and it stays at that H&T.if i see it drop below 62H i put a small DW bag juts to give it a boast.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I will edit this later with a few more pics but I just got done putting my entire stash in the freezer here is my tupperdor with what I kept to hold me over for a few weeks. 








I had the picture to go along with the pics of my stash for the science behind freezing thread I will take some more pics of the tupperdor itself and add them later


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

sorry picture didn't work let me try again


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

That´s my Mini Tupedor. Not as beautiful as my Gran Habano box but hey, it works!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

eddyeddy said:


> That´s my Mini Tupedor. Not as beautiful as my Gran Habano box but hey, it works!
> 
> View attachment 40873
> View attachment 40874


 Not bad at all.....looks like you have a good seal on the lid.


----------

